# HDS EDC w/18650?



## Dizos (May 13, 2009)

Does anyone know if a HDS extender tube (for 2xcr123a) can be bored to accept an 18650?


----------



## darkzero (May 13, 2009)

Simply boring out a 2x123 tube will not work. Even if you were to bore it out 1mm you will need to replace the switch contact spring with a larger diameter to accept the 18650 then reanodize/insulate the inner wall. After boring out the tube, the walls will no longer be anodized & probably will make contact with the switch contact spring. If this happens the light will always be on.

The 18650 tubes are pretty much impossible to find & when they do pop up they're expensive. You can always just stick with a 17670.


Or you can use Hogokansatsukan's cheap simple solution to use a 18650: Convert HDS/Novatac 2X123 to 18650 for $1


----------



## Dizos (May 13, 2009)

darkzero said:


> Simply boring out a 2x123 tube will not work. Even if you were to bore it out 1mm you will need to replace the switch contact spring with a larger diameter to accept the 18650 then reanodize/insulate the inner wall. After boring out the tube, the walls will no longer be anodized & probably will make contact with the switch contact spring. If this happens the light will always be on.
> 
> The 18650 tubes are pretty much impossible to find & when they do pop up they're expensive. You can always just stick with a 17670.
> 
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## tango44 (Jan 7, 2010)

Dizo's please delete some PM's, I cannot PM you because is full.
Thank you.


----------

